# Hans-Martin Theopold?



## fancool

I'm interested in Hans-Martin Theopold, who made fingering for G.Henle Verlag, so I Googled his name. However, I could't find any information about him. Do anyone know something about him?


----------



## fancool

*Update:* Now you can find his info on Henle's website:
http://www.henle.de/en/the-publishing-house/contributors/hans-martin-theopold.html


----------

